# Gore Tex shell jacket: ak cyclic, arcteryx sabre or...



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Ak hover for durability, it's 3l goretex is bombproof, arcteryx also uses the 3l in a lot of their products.


----------



## luckboxing (Nov 16, 2010)

I picked up last year's Cyclic this year and I'm extremely happy with it.

If you search around you can find them for around $200, pretty amazing value.


----------



## JoeyOranges (Mar 9, 2011)

The Volcom Baldface jacket looks pretty sweet too. . . 3L GTX in orange or black. . . sounds like it fits the bill.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah I just picked up the Volcom Baldface Guide jacket and it sounds exactly what you're looking for.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I also have a Volcom Gore jacket. Good quality stuff. Got the lando tds. Make sure you buy through backcountry if your gonna buy online. Returns are so easy if sizing becomes an issue.


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

luckboxing said:


> I picked up last year's Cyclic this year and I'm extremely happy with it.
> 
> If you search around you can find them for around $200, pretty amazing value.


Does the cyclic Jacket have wrist gaiters?

Looks like the 2012 doesn't but wondering if the 2013 has em.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't believe it does. Actually I don't belive the cyclic, hover, or freebird have wrist gaiters.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

bseracka said:


> I don't believe it does. Actually I don't belive the cyclic, hover, or freebird have wrist gaiters.


In my experience wris gaiters sound good but I didn't like them in practice.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Couple thoughts from me......

-All Volcom goretex "shells" I've ever tried on have been very heavy, weight wise. Can't speak for any of the recent jackets though.

-I haven't been super impressed with Burton AK durability. It's not bad, but I don't think it lives up to the price tag if you pay full price. Some of the 3L fabrics they use are pretty stiff too. It might not bother you, but I thought the stiff fabric on Hover was uncomfortable. The Cyclic has performance gore instead of pro shell and I believe has some mesh and light fleece as well, so I don't quite qualify it as a true "shell". Burton doesn't have any wrist gaiters, just thumb loop things that keep the sleeve pulled down on some jackets.

-Wrist gaiters are a must for me and do make quite a difference. I have longer arms so when reaching out sometimes the sleeve will pull away from my glove. With wrist gaiters, the sleeve might pull away, but no snow gets down the sleeve.

-I've been rocking the Oakley Choice pro shell pant the last 3 seasons and have put them through hell and back without exploding. I picked up the matching shell jacket this year as well and have also had good luck with it. I can't say I can recommend the current line of Blauvelt outerwear though as they're a bit more bloated and don't have the pro shell anymore. The Seth Morrison PRS line with Oakley does still have pro shell though, but the cut of the jacket is a bit on the shorter side.

-Any mountaineering company (like Arc'teryx) will have the most bomber jackets IMO. You'll pay a premium for it, but they'll last forever. Arc'teryx also does free repairs on their goretex as well if you get a tear.

-If you're going head to head with the Cyclic and the Sabre, hands down I'd get the Sabre.....or even anything Arc'teryx over the Burton AK line.


----------



## JT704 (Apr 3, 2013)

What dZag said..... I'll add I believe cyclic is 2L. Look for 3L and if possible goretex pro. I have a 3L hover and a 3L goretex pro Oakley that are both great pieces. I'd nod to the Oakley 3L over my hover slightly for overall protection, feel and weight. But give your choices, go Arc. And just my .02, but I prefer 3L goretex to anything...


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

I have been trying to destroy this for 2 seasons. Still looks new. I wear it daily as well as much of my work involves sweeping snow off cars so I can adjust damages.

It is pricey, but has proven to be worth it.

Patagonia Primo Jacket - Men's | Backcountry.com


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

If you want a bomber 3l shell for cheap,well here you go.....

Eastern Mountain Sports - Search Results


----------

